# Bacon started!! Sliced!



## bluebombersfan (Sep 18, 2011)

I soaked these for an hour yesterday then patted dry rubbed them down with maple sryup and covered in black pepper.  Then tossed them in the fridge over night








Here they are this morning ready for the smoker!







Threw these on the smoker at 100F with the AMAZN filled with Maple!  More to follow!!


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 18, 2011)

More Bacon?

TJ


----------



## bluebombersfan (Sep 18, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> More Bacon?
> 
> TJ


Can you ever have too much bacon???


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 18, 2011)

Squeeze Bacon?


----------



## bluebombersfan (Sep 18, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> Squeeze Bacon?


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA,  dunno about squeeze bacon.


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 18, 2011)

I found this site

Bacon Lovers Beware!

http://www.mcphee.com/shop/categories/Bacon/

TJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 18, 2011)

Good start Bomber!!!
 







Bear


----------



## boykjo (Sep 18, 2011)

I'll have a seat........


----------



## alblancher (Sep 18, 2011)

Did you cure the bellies?


----------



## bluebombersfan (Sep 18, 2011)

alblancher said:


> Did you cure the bellies?




Yes I did,  I cured them with Mortons TQ and brown sugar for 11 days.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Sep 18, 2011)

Here they are after 12 hours!!







And of course a little bearview!!!!!!!!!!







My only problem was that these bellies are a little thin.  guess I will just have to fry up a few extra pieces!  Thanks for looking!

Brian


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 18, 2011)

Freeky Good!

I'm having a bacon moment

Todd


----------



## africanmeat (Sep 19, 2011)

Wow i need a moment of silence   so i can look a this piece of art.well done my friend


----------



## jjwdiver (Sep 19, 2011)

I'll give it two opposing thumbs up!!!

John


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 19, 2011)

Looks Awesome Bomber!!!

Real Nice color!!!

Nice BearView Too!!!

Any pics of slices???------I know I'm a PITA !!!-------It must be the Bear in me!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## desertlites (Sep 19, 2011)

Did you cure the bellies? First thought that came to my mind also.


----------



## hardslicer (Sep 19, 2011)

you had me at bacon!!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Sep 19, 2011)

desertlites said:


> Did you cure the bellies? First thought that came to my mind also.


Yes I did cure them for 11 days with Morton's TQ and brown sugar.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Sep 19, 2011)

africanmeat said:


> Wow i need a moment of silence   so i can look a this piece of art.well done my friend


HAHAHAHAAH.  Thanks!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Sep 19, 2011)

jjwdiver said:


> I'll give it two opposing thumbs up!!!
> 
> John




Thanks!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Sep 19, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Awesome Bomber!!!
> 
> Real Nice color!!!
> 
> ...


I will slice them up today and take a few for sure~!!!!


----------



## roller (Sep 19, 2011)

Thats some good looking bacon..you going to show us a pic of it sliced ??? Mine was a little thin also but thats ok because I am on a diet...and I have cooked some of it every day so far...

I am having my bacon on toast with peanut butter....and I am ordering me some Bacon Air freshners....


----------



## bluebombersfan (Sep 19, 2011)

Roller said:


> Thats some good looking bacon..you going to show us a pic of it sliced ??? Mine was a little thin also but thats ok because I am on a diet...and I have cooked some of it every day so far...
> 
> I am having my bacon on toast with peanut butter....and I am ordering me some Bacon Air freshners....


HAHAHAHAh let me know how it tastes on the toast!!  I will take some pics when it is sliced!!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Sep 19, 2011)

Here are a few of the slices!




















I have a couple pieces frying in the pan now and they smell great!!


----------



## gros cochon (Sep 19, 2011)

Man that looks good! Excellent job.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Sep 19, 2011)

Gros Cochon said:


> Man that looks good! Excellent job.


Thanks!


----------



## gros cochon (Sep 19, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> I found this site
> 
> Bacon Lovers Beware!
> 
> ...




That is so funny! I'd order one of each.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Sep 19, 2011)

HAHAAHHAAHAH


----------



## wildflower (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm having BACON  shakes


----------



## roller (Sep 19, 2011)

The slices look like your in for some good eating...


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 19, 2011)

Bomber---Those slices are so pretty !!!!

Great BearView too!!!!

Thank You,

Bear


----------



## alelover (Sep 19, 2011)

I just had lunch. Now I want a BLT. Weird. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That is some great lookin bacon. Real meaty.


----------

